# We are back from our vacation in North Carolina.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2020)

My daughter and family invited us to join them on their vacation in North Carolina. They rented a house right on the bay. It was beautiful. We fished ,caught crabs and sat around the fire in the evening. So much fun watching the grand kids fish and catch crabs. I caught a little fish but threw him back. I did eat crabs but had no hand in killing the creatures. At least they did it humanly, if there is such a way, and didn't just dump the poor things in boiling water. I did not watch the process.
I saw a little Goldfinch at the bird feeder. I got closer and closer. I put out my hand and he hopped on. Not a good photo because my son in law took it through a not so clean window.
The hubby found a comfortable recliner and stayed put.  He found it quicker than a hound after a rabbit. lol
The one photo is of my daughter showing my oldest grandson  how to get the meat out of the crab. 
We were very carful travelling down to NC. because of the virus. We didn't stop very much but did notice some places were very carful others were not. 
We bought food and cooked in the rental ,minimal contact with other people. Just the way I like it.


----------



## Devi (Oct 16, 2020)

Ah, glorious. That looks like so much fun.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My daughter and family invited us to join them on their vacation in North Carolina. They rented a house right on the bay. It was beautiful. We fished ,caught crabs and sat around the fire in the evening. So much fun watching the grand kids fish and catch crabs. I caught a little fish but threw him back. I did eat crabs but had no hand in killing the creatures. At least they did it humanly, if there is such a way, and didn't just dump the poor things in boiling water. I did not watch the process.
> I saw a little Goldfinch at the bird feeder. I got closer and closer. I put out my hand and he hopped on. Not a good photo because my son in law took it through a not so clean window.
> The hubby found a comfortable recliner and stayed put.  He found it quicker than a hound after a rabbit. lol
> The one photo is of my daughter showing my oldest grandson  how to get the meat out of the crab.
> ...


Ruth I'm so glad you had a good time. I love that the little wild bird hopped onto your hand! You and the boy win smallest catch prize, LOL. Thanks for sharing your family with us!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

Great pics Ruth... you needed that break with the family badly, I'm so pleased you had fun, and to get that Goldfinch on your hand was amazing...


----------



## Pecos (Oct 16, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Did you get a chance to go sailing in that good looking boat tied up to the pier? If you did, I am going to work up a real big case of envy LOL.

We always knew you were charming, that bird recognized it as well.

It is great to read that you and your family enjoyed a safe and enjoyable get together.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks like a fun time and I'm surprised that you don't look more disheveled after battling to haul in that trophy fish.  Congrats!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2020)

Very nice photos Ruth, glad you all had such a good time!  You look great and I looove the photo of you with the little bird, the wildlife loves you!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh!  What Fun!  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2020)

@Pecos we didn't use the boat. I don't think it was part of the rental. They gave us a paddle boat to use but my bony sore knees wouldn't allow me to get in off the dock. I'm not that pliable. 
I had too be content hauling in the catch of the day. lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm so glad you had a really nice time Ruth. It's good to see that somebody is enjoying themselves while all this BS is going on.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2020)

Glad you had such a lovely time.  Hope you dined on your great "catch" and enjoyed every morsel. Welcome home.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks like you had a great time. Love your pictures!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome home!

It sounds like a perfect family vacation!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks wonderful, @Ruth n Jersey!   So serene there.   So glad you and your family have something good to remember from 2020!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey - that's just what you needed .. time with family. Looks like you had such great fun. Love that you caught a fish, and love more that you threw it back.


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2020)

What fun you must have!


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruth, I bet you loved getting out of Jersey. North Carolina is a beautiful state and the people (real natives to the state) are some of the nicest that I have met compared to anywhere I have been. I have been all over NC. My favorite area is the Piedmont Triad area, which is near Greensboro. When I flew for Air Wisconsin, I flew down there once a week. 

I went to NC with a friend back in the late 60's for a visit. (I wasn't in the Marines at the time.) He had an aunt and uncle in a really small town called Hobgood. Later in the day, he asked me if I wanted to ride along over to the next town, so he could buy some cheap cigarettes. At that time, cigarettes were really cheap in NC. I went to this town called "Tarboro." 

We parked in front of this old country store with a big porch on the front of it with several rocking chairs. Seated on some of the chairs were five black men maybe in their 60's. As we walked into the store, I said hello to them and they either nodded or said 'Hi' back. Just before I went inside, the one fellow said "You ain't from around these parts, are you?" I told him no and that started a conversation. We sat and talked with these men for almost three hours. We went inside and bought sodas and chips, crackers and pretzels to take outside to share. 

The one man, he was taller than me and I'm 6'4". He must have been 6'8", he was telling me about when his father told him stories about his father being a slave to a tobacco farmer. That man gave me a history lesson. I didn't want to leave. He really knew how to tell good stories. He offered to show me the little house that he grew up in, but it started getting dark, so we didn't go, but he told me that it was a small white house out in the middle of a field built on stumps to get it up off of the ground. I went back to the store the next day, but they weren't there. I was really hoping to see them again. To this day, I still think about them.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2020)

oldman said:


> Ruth, I bet you loved getting out of Jersey. North Carolina is a beautiful state and the people (real natives to the state) are some of the nicest that I have met compared to anywhere I have been. I have been all over NC. My favorite area is the Piedmont Triad area, which is near Greensboro. When I flew for Air Wisconsin, I flew down there once a week.
> 
> I went to NC with a friend back in the late 60's for a visit. (I wasn't in the Marines at the time.) He had an aunt and uncle in a really small town called Hobgood. Later in the day, he asked me if I wanted to ride along over to the next town, so he could buy some cheap cigarettes. At that time, cigarettes were really cheap in NC. I went to this town called "Tarboro."
> 
> ...


I loved reading this, @oldman .


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2020)

Sure looks like you had a lot of fun, but there is a that "virus pre-caution" for family get-togethers, in other words, not to do it. Guess the get-together is a chance you are willing to take. And, that is entirely up to you and your family.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 17, 2020)

@ClassicRockr we did decide to risk it. My son in law works from home and my daughter has not been out for 2 weeks or more. The grandkids are home schooled. We haven't been out either. The place they rented had been empty for at least 4 days. We took all the precautions while travelling which we did in a day. We brought our lunch.
My only concern was bathroom breaks at rest areas but I washed my hands like crazy afterwards. A few of the gas stations had gloves available so you didn't even have to touch the handle when you pumped gas. 
Hopefully what we did was enough and I don't regret the trip.


----------

